
What You Get for $1,500 Rent in 30 Most Populous US Cities - breitling
http://www.rentcafe.com/blog/apartment-search-2/what-does-1500-rent-you-apartment-size-in-the-top-us-cities/
======
projectramo
Interesting. There is a lot here that runs counter to expectations.

For one thing, NYC is still more expensive than San Fran.

For another, there are a bunch of cities more expensive than Detroit.

Still, quite interesting. I'd love them to overlay some other factors:

1\. Growth in rents

2\. Price/rent ratio

3\. Total cost of renting or ownership

4\. Variance in rent within a city

